# 5 month old mustang colt



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, what do you y'all think of my little guy? I am not really planning on using him for anything, just want to know what you guys think of him.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

he's adorable. he has a nice head on him


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

really long pasterns and it looks like he has a long back. but very pretty. why aren't you going to do anything with him


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

I am going to use him for riding, I just meant no competitions or anything. :wink:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

ohh hehe ok. hes adorable  good luck with him!


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

he's absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's stunning!


----------

